# Recommendations: Home Wi-Fi Setup



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Long story short, I have some available funds to improve my home WiFi/internet setup. I'm not above-average in my WiFi/internet knowledge, but willing to make some investment. Any recommendations on wireless routers, modems, or general setup? Currently have the typical box sent by my provider. Range isn't a huge priority, as I'm in a one-story starter-sized home. Strongest signal with reasonable security. Max desired range would maybe be 60 feet? Open to ideas or suggestions.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

thelawnpirate said:


> Long story short, I have some available funds to improve my home WiFi/internet setup. I'm not above-average in my WiFi/internet knowledge, but willing to make some investment. Any recommendations on wireless routers, modems, or general setup? Currently have the typical box sent by my provider. Range isn't a huge priority, as I'm in a one-story starter-sized home. Strongest signal with reasonable security. Max desired range would maybe be 60 feet? Open to ideas or suggestions.


Here is a similar thread I started a while back. You may find some relevant info there.

I have the Amplifi mesh setup now, but in our new house I plan to use the Unifi Dream Machine with wired AP's.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Thanks @Ware! I'll take a look.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> thelawnpirate said:
> 
> 
> > Long story short, I have some available funds to improve my home WiFi/internet setup. I'm not above-average in my WiFi/internet knowledge, but willing to make some investment. Any recommendations on wireless routers, modems, or general setup? Currently have the typical box sent by my provider. Range isn't a huge priority, as I'm in a one-story starter-sized home. Strongest signal with reasonable security. Max desired range would maybe be 60 feet? Open to ideas or suggestions.
> ...


I'll be doing the rack mounted dream machine at some point. I want to install the Ubiquiti access control system at some point, I'm getting my gear list ready for my last house build in 4-5 years.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

I have heard great things with Ubiquiti AP, straight easy platform to use. Here is an alternative and what I have at my one story house. Currently using the Ruckus R750 Access Point, I have a phone app where I can monitor usages/priority. It has multiple encryptions you can used from: WPA2, WPA-Mixed, WEP-64, WEP-128. Depending on your location, Try visiting a Magnolia Bestbuy store for a quick introduction and guidance. You can always schedule them to do a free survey around your house to give you options on what route is best for you and your budget. Search on YouTube for Techflow: ubiquiti as they can show you how quick and easy the setup is. Micro center has a lot in stock and a good relationship with customers, good luck! If it was me all over again, I wouldn't waste my time with the over counter mesh system as they may have good broadband width. Not necessarily good signal ratio for data transmissions. Like @Ware equipment: Amplifi mesh system, this tech uses a different form of how it transmit data. For example: you may have great WiFi signal, but loading videos/movies/browsing may take awhile..It may help if you can directly plug in anything you can to an Ethernet port, this will open up your traffic space where your WiFi devices can roam freely and won't get a lot of interference.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

+1 on the Ubiquiti recommendations. I'm currently using the AC Pro AP and it covers my house fairly well. I"m looking at the FlexHD's since they look attractive on the table top for additional coverage. The other APs don't work as well if they aren't wall or ceiling mounted. I'd recommend the FlexHD or the NanoHD which is their latest line that has the 4x4 MIMO antennas. FlexHD if you don't have a way of ceiling mounting the NanoHD.

I also have a Ubiquiti PTP wireless shot from my garage to our barn. This gets internet out to my barn. My NVR is in the barn with 2 cameras in my garage recording over that Wireless Link....it's a constant 12Mbps and haven't had any issues. Rock solid.

I'm running an Untangle firewall on the PC Engines platform. Currently paying $50 per year for their "Home Use" that has all the features. It's a true Application Layer firewall (i.e. similar to Palo Alto/Checkpoint). I got into it fairly cheap and it does what I need. I'm interested in the Ubiquiti Firewall line just not ready to make that investment right now.

Network Engineer by trade so I do this stuff for a living and don't want to do too much of it in my spare time. I'd rather be in my yard...Which is why I am here


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

+1 on Ubiquiti products. I love mine.


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

I love ubiquiti and will always recommend them.

I run their controller software in a docker container (entirely unnecessary but I live in this world).

I have 3 APs (two UAP-AC-Pros and one UAP-AC-Mesh) an 8-port switch a Flex-mini switch and the USG-3.

Super overkill in my small house but I love messing with this stuff  as im a network engineer by trade.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool! What are you running your docker container on? Im currently running the controller software on my Win10 PC. I had it running on my Raspberry Pi but it kept running low of resources and causing issues with WeeWx.


----------



## Drewfallin (Aug 24, 2020)

I recommend UniFi as well. I went a little too nuts on my network probably with the size of my house, but...I NEED MORE!!! Haha! I have it set up with 4 networks for network isolation of my IoTs. 
Dream Machine Pro
24- POE switch 
5 uac-ap-pro
8 port switch


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I recommend UniFi as well!!!

I made the switch over to them over a year ago and I have been enjoying it ever since. I have the following:

2x UAP AC PRO's
UAP In Wall HD
24 port 250W Switch
USG
Cloud Key Gen 2

I could have gotten away using just one UAP AC PRO but didn't want any dead spots in or around the house and also wanted to future proof the system a little bit too. I plan on eventually switching all my Lorex security cameras over to Unifi Protect so I may upgrade my USG/Cloud Key2 over to a Dream Machine Pro.

*When I purchased all of this the Dream Machine Pro wasn't out yet which kind of pisses me off 

I just really like the UI and the dashboard makes it super easy to see who/what is on your network and how everything is running.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I recommend UniFi as well!!!
> 
> I made the switch over to them over a year ago and I have been enjoying it ever since. I have the following:
> 
> ...


+1 on The dream machine pro. Same thing with me when I built out our home network.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Overkill as well, going to do the dream machine pro and access control at some point.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

I use 2 Ubiquiti UAPs AC's for my house. 4 bed house and get wifi everywhere including backyard. I have one closer to front of house on main floor and one closer to back of house on second floor. Devices spread pretty evenly across both. They're ceiling mounted...in the mudroom and laundry room for wife approval.

Definitely more work to set up especially if you're not used to "IT stuff". I tell friends and family to buy Eero or another good brand mesh networking solution. They auto update firmware, wifi is automatic, and some have some decent more advanced features if you get into it.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the Eero and love it. I'm sure there are better things out there, but I just don't know how something could be better than Eero. You take it out of the box and plug it in and you're up and running in less than 2 minutes. I have an app that I can control access to every device connected at the house, and I can even create guests WiFi networks where they have their own password without me having to give them my private WiFi password.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I've learned so much, all of your expertise is far beyond mine :shock:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've been salivating over a unify prosumer config, with today's sloppy IOT security, kids who need constraints, and my travel (former concept).

Lawnpirate ...budget? To me, it appears you are not looking for network segmentation, remote monitoring, deep packet inspection while at 1G speed... but coverage of 60 ft and ?

Ubiquity does not help, their site is built for those in the field. I'm not a networking pro, just trying to match need vs 'gold plated' or 'show me your rack' responses.

@nwga_lawn help us out here


----------



## sneakbreeze (Sep 2, 2020)

So based on what you said it sounds like you have a modem/router combo. Depending on your ISP you may or may not be able to replace that box. I used Spectrum/Time Warner Cable at one point and they had an approved list of modems you could purchase so that you didn't have to use theirs. What ISP do you have?

Apart from the modem, I would not recommend Ubiquity for your use case. I have some of their gear and it does a decent job. However, with recent revelations regarding their previous security breach I'll be migrating away from them entirely. Regardless of my personal opinion, it sounds like you don't necessarily want to go the prosumer route / don't really need to.

For a router you could look at something like a TP-Link AC1750 or AC1900. You could also look into a Netgear Nighthawk as well. Really any router you find on amazon or best will probably do just fine. You'll have access to more configuration options than you do now and it should support dual bands. If you wanted to look at something more prosumer grade that would have some enterprise features I can offer recommendations based on that as well. Just stay away from anything that looks like a spider with 10 different antennas (example TP-Link AC4000), it's a waste of money.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I use unifi dream machine with some extra AP's added around the house. Gives you features you would never see on a consumer wireless router


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm an IT guy for a living. I have Unifi at home and all of my customers... BUT

1.) You will pay the tax
2.) Expect each and every time you do a firmware upgrade, you're going to brick at least one device and have to paperclip it.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I've been running some unifi stuff also but they are really dropping the ball lately. I'd probably recommend only using their cheaper access points and maybe some of their smaller switches. Keep in mind you have to run their controller software somehow.

You could probably get away with a good consumer wifi 6 router if you don't need advanced features.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm an IT guy for a living. I have Unifi at home and all of my customers... BUT
> 
> 1.) You will pay the tax
> 2.) Expect each and every time you do a firmware upgrade, you're going to brick at least one device and have to paperclip it.


This has not been my experience with it and I'm no IT guy. Yes, you pay a premium up front but after that everything seems to just work.

I have found that when my internet is acting up I need a firmware update and once that is ran everything goes back to normal.

I have had my UniFi system for about 2 years now and it has pretty much ran flawlessly since I installed it and has been the best WiFi/router set up I have ever used, much better than anything you can get at BestBuy.

I recommend just planning out your system very well and do as much research as you can so you are buying the right equipment. I definitely recommend buying the next biggest POE Switch to give you space to expand.

I highly recommend CrossTalkSolutions and Lawrence Systems on YouTube as those two guys really helped me understand the whole eco system and what I needed/wanted.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's nice stuff for sure. The most recent bricking I learned all about SSH commands and updating them that way. But yeah they are absolutely solid and you can go months and months without rebooting anything.


----------



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

I highly recommend getting a MESH wi-fi system. Mesh wi-fi makes it very easy to ensure your wi-fi network / signal is strong throughout your entire house and yard, even if you have thick brick walls. I personally have and love the Eero mesh wi-fi system, but other mesh wi-fi options are good too. I've set up Eero wi-fi at 5 different friends' houses, and they all love it. It's so nice to have strong wi-fi near the pool and around the yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SanDiegoLawn said:


> I highly recommend getting a MESH wi-fi system. Mesh wi-fi makes it very easy to ensure your wi-fi network / signal is strong throughout your entire house and yard, even if you have thick brick walls. I personally have and love the Eero mesh wi-fi system, but other mesh wi-fi options are good too. I've set up Eero wi-fi at 5 different friends' houses, and they all love it. It's so nice to have strong wi-fi near the pool and around the yard.


I thought the same thing until they brought gigabit fiber to my neighborhood last year and I really started paying attention to my speeds. I agree that the mesh systems are easy to deploy and are a good way to improve coverage in weak areas; however, I quickly learned that each "hop" on a wireless mesh system basically cuts your bandwidth in half. That, coupled with the fact that my Amplifi HD mesh setup has a max throughput of something like 450 Mbps means that I'm paying for gigabit internet, but realizing less than 200 Mbps in most areas of my house. It wasn't a big deal back when I had slower cable internet, but now I'm convinced that to get the most out of gigabit fiber, you pretty much have to go with a setup that uses multiple AP's with wired backhaul. Disclaimer: I'm not an IT guy.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> SanDiegoLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I highly recommend getting a MESH wi-fi system. Mesh wi-fi makes it very easy to ensure your wi-fi network / signal is strong throughout your entire house and yard, even if you have thick brick walls. I personally have and love the Eero mesh wi-fi system, but other mesh wi-fi options are good too. I've set up Eero wi-fi at 5 different friends' houses, and they all love it. It's so nice to have strong wi-fi near the pool and around the yard.
> ...


+1

I pay for gigabit internet and I am thankful for my 3 AP's I have in my house as I can typically get 400-500 Mbps over Wifi no matter where I am in the house. Plus I can always upgrade if I have/need to.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I think you meant Mbps/s &#128512;. I think people in general get hung up on speeds. Seems like it's more for bragging rights &#128516;. But it could be that I only have 50M available and I'm a little jealous HA!...

Unless your downloading large files its really not needed. A typical HD stream over the internet is 6-10Mbps. I know mine rarely goes over 20M and I'm streaming YoutubeTV on a couple of TVs. Now speed maybe needed on your local network if your moving files around and such....

Sorry for the rant....


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

nwga_lawn said:


> I think you meant Mbps/s 😀. I think people in general get hung up on speeds. Seems like it's more for bragging rights 😄. But it could be that I only have 50M available and I'm a little jealous HA!...
> 
> Unless your downloading large files its really not needed. A typical HD stream over the internet is 6-10Mbps. I know mine rarely goes over 20M and I'm streaming YoutubeTV on a couple of TVs. Now speed maybe needed on your local network if your moving files around and such....
> 
> Sorry for the rant....


You were correct and thank you, I fixed it 

The reason I switched to the higher speed is because we were getting some lag occasionally when everyone was online and trying to stream Netflix or Hulu on multiple TV's plus I have a bunch of other gadgets that are connected to the internet. As I am writing this, I have 34 "clients", 20 wireless and 14 wired online using various bandwidth.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I use I UniFi dream machine and love it. I do have 2 AP's hard wired in to the main router as well


----------

